# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  MEGA TAKEAWAY- Καθάρισμα ντουλάπας - PART 1

## SV1JRT

.

Ήρθε η ώρα να αδειάσω μερικά ράφια στην αποθήκη μου και να μοιράσω πράγματαβ¦
ΟΡΟΙ:

Μπορείτε να πάρετε *ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ αντικείμενο* από την λίστα.Πρέπει να έχετε *τουλάχιστον 150 δημοσιευμένα μνήματα* στο HLEKTRONIKA.GR για να μπορείτε να πάρετε μέρος στην δωρεά.Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας για τα αντικείμενα,* ΑΛΛΑ διατηρώ το δικαίωμα* να δώσω τα αντικείμενα σε άτομα που θεωρώ ότι θα τα αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα.*Τα αντικείμενα θα παραληφθούν από το σπίτι μου στην Αργυρούπολη Αθήνας την ημέρα και ώρα που θα ορίσω ΕΓΩ για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.* *ΔΕΝ στέλνω τίποτα με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο τρόπο.**ΔΕΝ κάνω παράδοση στο σπίτι σας για κανένα λόγο.*

Οι παραπάνω όροι είναι οριστικοί και ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν για κανέναν. Να θυμάστε ότι τα αντικείμενα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ και τα δίνω σε όποιον μου αρέσει. Αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι παραπάνω όροι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει !!

*ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ.*
.
aDSL router Conn-X χωρίς τροφοδοτικό

IMG_20180615_114306_resize.jpg

----------------

CRYPTO ISDN TA USB Modem

IMG_20180615_114620_1_resize.jpg

---------------

 CRYPTO aDSL USB Modem - NO ETHERNET (3 τεμάχια - δίνονται χώρια ή και συνολικά)

IMG_20180615_114650_resize.jpg

---------------------

TORNADO 565 aDSL router

IMG_20180615_114926_1_resize.jpg

--------------------

SPEEDSTREAM aDSL router

IMG_20180615_115356_1_resize.jpg

---------------------

HOL aDSL router

IMG_20180615_115707_1_resize.jpg

-----------------------

----------


## SV1JRT

*
Εφόσον δεν βλέπω άλλο ενδιαφέρον απο το κοινό μου (  ) να λάβει τα υπόλοιπα δώρα,
Προτείνω να κάνουμε ΚΑΦΕΔΟ-ΣΥΝΑΞΗ στο γνωστό μέρος στην Αργυρουπολη,
Για την παραλαβή των αντικειμένων. την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ και ώρα 7:00.
περιμένω επιβεβαίωση απο τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
(Λεπουρα και ΚΟΚΑΡ είσαστε επίτιμοι προσκεκλημένοι).


*.

----------

